Afrofuturist creates portraits of black artists with Deep Dream algorithms - Kroeler
======
larnmar
What’s the difference between an “Afro-futurist” and a “white supremacist”
apart from a palette switch?

~~~
BossHogg
That's so stupid it made me laugh. Thanks.

